# does anyone here speak italian



## Autumn (Sep 3, 2012)

so i'm probably going to take italian at university in a couple years. but in the meantime i occasionally think of phrases i'd like to say to my boyfriend in italian such as "i love you, dearest" or "good morning/night" and for that i use google translate and do some cross-translating to find what seems to be the best translation

but i want to know if any of it's inaccurate

so does anyone here speak italian


----------



## Superbird (Sep 3, 2012)

Might I ask, does the fact that you're majoring in music have anything to do with this choice?


----------



## Autumn (Sep 3, 2012)

Birdy said:


> Might I ask, does the fact that you're majoring in music have anything to do with this choice?


little bit x3 nah i took french in high school but the teacher sucked terribly and i'd rather not go back to french and bring up those memories, and i was thinking about alternate languages and i realized the language of music is italian and there's also a fuckton of culture that came out of italy, and i also want to read dante's inferno as it was originally written, so i was like "i wanna learn italian :DDD" so yeah.


----------



## Wargle (Sep 3, 2012)

Mia Amore is my love in Italian if that helps


----------



## Autumn (Sep 3, 2012)

Wargle said:


> Mia Amore is my love in Italian if that helps


mia or mio ? i know italian is a gendered language soooo


----------



## Tarvos (Sep 3, 2012)

I don't speak Italian, but if you get yourself a reliable source on the internets (or a coursebook) you should be fine.


----------



## Music Dragon (Sep 3, 2012)

AhbravoFigarobravobravissimoahbravoFigarobravobravissimo a te fortuna, a te fortuna, a te fortuna non mancherà! SONO IL FACTOTUM DELLA CITTA


----------



## Adriane (Sep 3, 2012)

Music Dragon said:


> AhbravoFigarobravobravissimoahbravoFigarobravobravissimo a te fortuna, a te fortuna, a te fortuna non mancherà! SONO IL FACTOTUM DELLA CITTA


I love you sometimes.


----------



## Wargle (Sep 3, 2012)

Mia


----------



## surskitty (Sep 4, 2012)

Wargle said:


> Mia


 [ ... eyebrow raise. ]


Io parlo un po' italiano, ma non ricordo il vocabulario.  Nel mio hovercraft, ci sono le molte anguille.

Was waffling on posting since I haven't practiced in a while and I wasn't that great to start with, but hey.

Dante's Inferno is even farther from modern italian than Shakespeare is from modern english :/


----------



## ultraviolet (Sep 4, 2012)

I know a whole bunch of mostly-useless italian words, like colours and animals and such (kangaroo in Italian is _canguro_ if I remember right. adorable). Also I can count up to... pretty far, I think. Italian numbers are so much more dramatic. Forty is _Quaranta_ like it's a big deal watch out guys we got _forty _here hold on


----------



## Meowth (Sep 4, 2012)

ultraviolet said:


> Italian numbers are so much more dramatic. Forty is _Quaranta_ like it's a big deal watch out guys we got _forty _here hold on


Personally I find _quattordici_ to be more badass. Calm your tits, Italy, it's only fourteen.
Damnit now I want to start learning Italian again somehow.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 4, 2012)

Viki said:


> [ ... eyebrow raise. ]


because it's supposed to be mio instead or because it varies ? I'D LIKE TO KNOW SPECIFICS I DON'T WANT TO BE SAYING 'I LOVE YOU' TO MY BOYFRIEND IN THE WRONG GENDER *whiiiiiiine*



> Io parlo un po' italiano, ma non ricordo il vocabulario.  Nel mio hovercraft, ci sono le molte anguille.


google translate indicates it should be vocab*o*lario
also what's the apostrophe for



> Dante's Inferno is even farther from modern italian than Shakespeare is from modern english :/


and i'm able to read shakespeare with a fair amount of fluency!!! idk why just something about dante's inferno makes me want to be able to read it in its original glory

also: quattordici. if i hadn't just changed my name to augmented second i'd totally make this my new name


----------



## surskitty (Sep 4, 2012)

Augmented Second said:


> because it's supposed to be mio instead or because it varies ? I'D LIKE TO KNOW SPECIFICS I DON'T WANT TO BE SAYING 'I LOVE YOU' TO MY BOYFRIEND IN THE WRONG GENDER *whiiiiiiine*


No, because I didn't see what the post was in response to.  Haaah.





Augmented Second said:


> google translate indicates it should be vocab*o*lario
> also what's the apostrophe for


I didn't check my spelling, so.

I think it's a contraction of something?  It might have been extraneous, haha ....  /)_(\  It has been a while.


----------



## sovram (Sep 4, 2012)

Viki said:


> I think it's a contraction of something?  It might have been extraneous, haha ....  /)_(\  It has been a while.


I would guess 'poco'!


----------



## surskitty (Sep 4, 2012)

Me too!  But I'm not certain and don't feel like looking it up.


----------



## ultraviolet (Sep 4, 2012)

Sangfroidish said:


> Personally I find _quattordici_ to be more badass. Calm your tits, Italy, it's only fourteen.
> Damnit now I want to start learning Italian again somehow.


and then a hundred is just 'cento'. whatever man, just a hundred. who even gives a crap, not italy obviously.


----------



## H-land (Sep 4, 2012)

Viki said:


> [ ... eyebrow raise. ]
> 
> 
> Io parlo un po' italiano, ma non ricordo il vocabulario.  Nel mio hovercraft, ci sono le molte anguille.
> ...


Eh, your Italian still trumps mine a thousandfold.
I know enough to ask "Dov'è il cazzo cesso?" and "Perchè me stai colpendo?", give warnings such as "Cecchino avante!" and "Spia piro!" I can also say a few basic phrases, such as "Il treno è azzurro" and "Io no parlo italiano; sono americano."
I know that and a bunch of pastas and cheeses, really, and at any time I'm prone to slip into Spanish and/or French.
Wish I had more time and dedication for languages.
That said, I should do my Spanish.


----------



## Music Dragon (Sep 4, 2012)

H-land said:


> "Io no parlo italiano; sono americano."


Non parlo napoletano!


----------

